# Nexus S still worth buying?



## Armada

HTC Thunderbolt user here. I have an upgrade with Verizon in the coming month, but I'm considering leaving my line on the family plan to a sibling and getting a GSM phone with tmobile bands. Would you guys say a used Nexus S is still a good buy, or should I just jumo to the Galaxy Nexus? Can't convince myself that both extending my contract and getting the gimped VZW GNex right now though. Anyway, if you could share your opinions, I'd appriciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Dark_Knight

Yes it is very worth it. Stay away from Verizon at all costs.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ebs512

Dark_Knight said:


> Yes it is very worth it. Stay away from Verizon at all costs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


Agreed, I have had my Samsung Nexus a little over a year, I would say if you need a faster phone, definetely go Galaxy Nexus, but just to let you know, later this year the next Galaxy Nexus + will be released, supposedly with good specs all around


----------



## theonlycosmic

Get the Nexus 4!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DJBhardwaj

theonlycosmic said:


> Get the Nexus 4!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I would say no to that. The way its picking up bugs and LG manufacturing, makes it an unworthy choice according to me. Sorry, no offence to anyone.
While If you ask for Nexus S, then my answer is always in favor. It is not only an amazing device by hardware but also avails tremendous developer support. Buying a Nexus S is worth, for sure.


----------



## DJBhardwaj

ebs512 said:


> Agreed, I have had my Samsung Nexus a little over a year, I would say if you need a faster phone, definetely go Galaxy Nexus, but just to let you know, later this year the next Galaxy Nexus + will be released, supposedly with good specs all around


I would completely agree to this.
@Armada: If you can't wait for MWC 2013, you shall go for Galaxy Nexus, it would be the best choice. But if in some case, you cannot afford that budget, you can get the second best choice; Nexus S.


----------



## colbatronbmw

I actually own both phones nexus s running jelly bean runs circles around my thunderbolt


----------

